# Which Doxa Sub750t



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

*Which Doxa Sub750T do you prefer - orange face or black face?*​
Doxa Sub750T Professional - orange face730.43%Doxa Sub750T Sharkhunter - black face1669.57%


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Having seen a few pictures of these I'm feeling my resolve failing rapidly! The only thing stopping me is I can't make my mind up between the orange and black faced versions. At the end of the day I'll just have to decide which I prefer but I wondered what the rest of you thought!

















(Pics from the Doxa site)

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Orange for me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I like the black for the Orange min hand


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Black for me - but then I like black dialled divers watches. Nothing against orange dialled watche at all but I think the orange minute hand look superb against the black dial







However I think the orange dial is more often associated with Doxa than any other divers watch isn't it - so possibly orange would be the more classic choice







.

What's the going rate for one of these?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> What's the going rate for one of these?


1 new Omega Broadarrow = 2 1/2 Doxas?


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Orange definitely!

Richard


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> QUOTE
> 
> What's the going rate for one of these?
> 
> 1 new Omega Broadarrow = 2 1/2 Doxas?


Oooooooh, does it? Anyone got 2 1/2 Doxas?


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Not that I'll ever get one but... I'd go for the Black faced one if given the choice.

Joli.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

pauluspaolo said:


> What's the going rate for one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


USD1349 direct from Doxa, plus VAT depending what kind of mood customs are in so somewhere between GBP750 and GBP900. Or about a third the price of the Panerai I also have my eye on!

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jasonm said:


> I like the black for the Orange min hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How shallow.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Katt said:


> Not that I'll ever get one but... I'd go for the Black faced one if given the choice.
> 
> Joli.
> 
> ...


Same here


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I like the black for the Orange min hand
> ...





jasonm said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That`s our Jase, water resistent to 1m


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Having previously owned an orange faced version, I think the black faced one is suitable for more different occassions.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I can't vote.









I like 'em both.


----------



## praetorian (Sep 13, 2005)

I recieved the Sharkhunter model yesterday (black face, orange minute hand) and am very impressed. It looks so much better in the flesh and is very nicely made, although fairly expensive (when you add the VAT







)

None-the-less it is an excellent watch


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

ollyming said:


> Having seen a few pictures of these I'm feeling my resolve failing rapidly! The only thing stopping me is I can't make my mind up between the orange and black faced versions. At the end of the day I'll just have to decide which I prefer but I wondered what the rest of you thought!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The orange will definitely get noticed and you will receive many more coments about it thann you will with the sharkhunter. However, the sharkhunter, because it's black, goes more easily with a wider variety of outfits, making it an easier all around watch to wear.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I usually prefer black faced watches , but in this case i voted orange.

I think the orange is better balanced (the feet scale being in red and the minutes in black).

If they did a version with feet in black and minutes in red, with a black face, that would be my preference.

As it stands i think the orange is much more pleasing on the eye.

Andy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This is one watch that orange was designed for. The contrast with the hands is excellent


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Black for me, I dont think I could get away with orange


----------

